# Whats the difference in the Abu 6501 C3 and 6501 CS Pro Rocket?



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

I am looking to see what the differences are in the Abur 6501 C3 and the CS pro Rocket. What does the pro Rocket have the the C3 doesn't? Does anyone know if it has a line out alarm on the Rocket?


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Well, it depends on which model the 6500 C3 is. If it is a pre-2006 C3, which has the same shape/style of spool as a Blue Yonder, then the only differences would be color scheme and left sideplate. For the most part, same gear ratio 6500's have interchangable parts, meaning that you can pull the right side off of a Pro Rocket, Blue Yonder, Mag Elite, Big Game and Chrome Rocket and it'll all interchange. 

The Pro Rockets have a clicker (line out alarm), in both the 6500 and the 5500 size! 

Now, if the 6500 C3 is a newer style C3 with the inverse-V spool and the 6-pin brake assembly, then it is very different from the Pro Rocket, and will not interchange. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

DANG...CT...can you get info on my 6600CL rocket...I sure can't...lol...thanks...


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

What do you need to know about it?


----------

